# How much should one pay for a Stanley/Bailey #4 now a days?



## WoodWorkJosh (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello I'm new to Lumberjocks and new to woodworking with hand tools. I've been browsing around on ebay for a Stanley #4, but the prices fluctuate so much. I was wondering what I should be paying for a Stanley #4 plane? How much is too much? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TiggerWood (Jan 1, 2014)

There are too many variables to say for sure. I buy old rusty ones for $5 to $10 and restore them. If you just want a user, I don't think anyone should pay more than $60 no matter how pristine it is. $30 for one that doesn't need any work done to it seems reasonable.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks for the response, I agree, but there are tons and tons of #4's where they want $100's of dollars for just plane jane Stanley/Bailey #4's. I will have to look hard to just find one cheap. I don't mind restoring one.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

It's harder every day to find a decent deal on planes on e-bay. You can't even buy the junkers at a decent price unless they've got a busted sole or are missing parts. I wouldn't pay more than $40 for a #4 that's ready to use or $20 for one than needs more than 2 hours work to get it cleaned, sharpened and fettled. And those costs include shipping. Needless to say, I haven't bought a plane off of e-Bay in quite a while.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh (Dec 9, 2015)

@HokieKen
I hear you, I'm only going to look for a little while on ebay for one. I just found a WoodRiver #4 1/2 that I fell in love with, so I'll probably just go with that. Great plane for the price in my opinion.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Contact fellow LJ, DonW. There's several of us on Lumberjocks that do a fair bit of rust hunting and restoration, but Don is the most active. He is always finding, restoring and selling planes. You'd be assured of getting a complete plane that way at a fair price.

Here's his website listing what he has for sale, but if you want/need something else, just let him know.

https://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/tools-for-sale-2/


----------



## WoodWorkJosh (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks a bunch JayT.


----------



## Luke2220 (Mar 4, 2014)

On e-bay its probably going to be around $40.00 or better depending on condition of the plane. However, if you go by the local flea markets/antique stores you might be able to get your hands on one for about $20 - $25


----------



## Babieca (Apr 13, 2014)

I've found that Etsy often has better prices on tools than ebay, though you don't get the same selection there. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree anything over $40 better be something special. I got luck this past summer and picked up a #8 type 17 for $35. So they are out there you just have to look for them.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

It really depends on what you want. If you can find a completely restored and tuned Bailey #4 for $60 or less, I suggest you buy it, if completely tuned is what you're looking for.

Some of it has to do with location. Some areas do not have as many vintage tools for sale. If you're going to pay $40 or less there is a good chance you'll have work to do, no matter where you live.

I do believe tuning a plane is one of the best ways to learn how a plane works however. There is plenty of how to sites and videos and plenty of LJs willing to help.

Price depends on a lot of factors. Condition, vintage, and how informed the seller is. You can also find much better prices on brands other than Bailey that are just as good (and better according to some).

Good luck in your search and let us know how you make out.

And thanks for the plug JayT. Its much appreciated.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> @HokieKen
> I hear you, I m only going to look for a little while on ebay for one. I just found a WoodRiver #4 1/2 that I fell in love with, so I ll probably just go with that. Great plane for the price in my opinion.
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Check on that. I went the Ebay/rustoration route ended up with $100 in several planes after blade upgrades. Problem with Ebay planes I've been surprised more than once after opening the box (&^%$ I didn't see that crack- oh its right there in the description - but I thought that was a different one….!)

Be sure to flatten the blade iron first. I've got a couple WR's the #6 needed more time than I anticipated to get flat. Once you get it done its done.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh (Dec 9, 2015)

I just received my WoodRiver #4 1/2 yesterday. I flatted the blade, and check the sole and sides for flat and square respectively. The sole was dead flat right out of the box. I am really impressed with this plane so far. I am able to take see through shavings in white oak. I also have some northern white pine and it takes see through shavings as well. I wanted to test it out in hard and soft wood. I have to say I think I found my #4 1/2, but I'm still on the hunt for a scrub plane and a 5 1/2. Thanks to everyone for their responses, it was a big help.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

For those other planes you're looking for, keep an eye on Craigslist and at local antique stores. I picked up two #4's and a #5 from Craigslist as a set for $25. My #7 ran me $35, was in great shape.


----------

